# Master's degree course and ACS skills assessment (ICT BA,SA)



## Temaki (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi all

This is the Master course structure (Curtin) i'm going to take: 
-------
Designing Database Systems
Introduction to Programming
OR
Business Project Management
Systems Analysis
Technological Infrastructure

Information Systems Service Management
Information Security Management
Information Systems Implementation
Knowledge Management and Intelligent Systems

Computer Forensics
OR
Information Systems Service Operations
Information Technology Seminar
Culture and Ethics in Business
Business Research Methods

Business Enterprise Systems
OR
Data Mining and Business Intelligence
Enterprise Network Security
Information Systems Dissertation 1
----

I'm not sure how much it's close to 65% of the ICT core units required by ACS (261111 - ICT Business Analysts):

 Business Information Systems
 Business Intelligence
 Business Process Reengineering
 Business System planning
 Enterprise architecture - (Enterprise Resource Management, Emerging Technologies)
 Expert Systems
 Information System Management
 Information Systems, Management Information Systems
 Object Oriented Systems Analysis and Design
 Requirements gathering
 Software Engineering
 Systems Analysis and Design
 System Development
 System Integration
 System Modeling
 UML
 User Requirements Definition

Has anyone done this course and successfully gained TR 485 or PR afterwards? or can you give me some rough assessment based on the course structure above?

Thanks


----------



## Temaki (Nov 22, 2012)

Nobody has studied this course?...


----------



## mrenfield (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi Temaki,

Any luck with 65% of the ICT core units required by ACS (261111 - ICT Business Analysts?

Did you manage to get any information on how ACS might determine the ICT business analyst match with the closely related units.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

This will most likely get you a ICT Major in Computing...

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrenfield (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks Sridharv86.

Just to check, I would only able to nominate either occupations like ICT business analyst or Systems analyst right. Lack of hardcore programming or networking subjects would mean I am not eligible to apply for those occupations.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Well, I think for qualifications you only get whether it's an ICT Major in Computing or not. The relevancy of the ANZCO code applies only to the work ex. I'm not too sure, but I guess that's how ACS wud assess it 

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## Temaki (Nov 22, 2012)

mrenfield said:


> Thanks Sridharv86.
> 
> Just to check, I would only able to nominate either occupations like ICT business analyst or Systems analyst right. Lack of hardcore programming or networking subjects would mean I am not eligible to apply for those occupations.


are you going to study this course as well? i share the same thought. i think this course is likely a good fit for ICT BA/SA but not others. But not very sure, thats why i started this thread...

@sridharv86: i understand from ACS website that they require either 1 year work exp or professional year for a positive skills assessment for PR application. did i understand it right?


----------



## omeeee (Mar 12, 2016)

*ICT Majors*

Hi everyone. I have relevant 8 years experience in ANZSCO category "261313 - Software Engineer" but my bachelors degree courses mostly lie in "263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer" category. I have Computer Engineering degree and that also covered software development side.

Can anyone please advise if I should go with "261313 - Software Engineer" assessment based on my work experience or should I go with "263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer" just because my more courses lie in this class ?


----------



## mrenfield (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes Temaki post study one needs either one year of work exp or completed a professional year.

most of the courses in Information systems would get you assessed as ICT BA/SA. The module/subject/unit name differs from university to university therefore matching 65% or above without analysing the content of the module becomes difficult. 

I have seen people studied at RMIT, Deakin and many others get assessed for ICT BA/SA


----------



## Temaki (Nov 22, 2012)

mrenfield said:


> Yes Temaki post study one needs either one year of work exp or completed a professional year.
> 
> most of the courses in Information systems would get you assessed as ICT BA/SA. The module/subject/unit name differs from university to university therefore matching 65% or above without analysing the content of the module becomes difficult.
> 
> I have seen people studied at RMIT, Deakin and many others get assessed for ICT BA/SA


I agree. This is the course structure, i've checked it myself but still not sure about 65% match. Do you happen to know someone studied this course at Curtin?
Curtin Courses Online Handbook 2016 - Information Systems and Technology Major (MCom)

I don't really like to do the professional year (not sure the value of it). I think most of us would just prefer to work straight away. But it's like chicken and egg isn't it? employers prefer candidates to have PR first. That makes fresh graduates (having none or little exp) stand no chance in getting a job, thus end up doing a prof year.


----------



## mrenfield (Sep 9, 2015)

I do not know anyone from Curtin.

Have you started your course at Curtin?


----------



## Temaki (Nov 22, 2012)

No that's why i'm asking *to prevent making a wrong choice*


----------

